# No Network

## madkris

```
* Starting eth0

*   You are using a deprecated configuration syntax for eth0

*   You are advised to read /etc/conf.d/net.example and upgrade it accordingly

*   Bringing up eth0

*     dhcp

*     network interface eth0 does not exist

*     Please verify hardware or kernel modules (driver)

# ifconfig -a

eth1   Link encap: Ethernet   Hwaddr:  00:18:F3:AA:F6:1E

         BROADCAST MULTICAST   MTU:1500   Metric:1 

         RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overrun:0 frame:0

         TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overrun:0 carriers:0

         collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

         RX bytes:0 (0.0 Kb)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 Kb)

         Interrupt:19  Base  address:0xa800

lo      Link encap: Local Loopback

        inet addr: 127.0.0.1  Mask: 255.0.0.0

        inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

        UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436 Metric:1

        RX packets:129 errors:0 dropped:0 overrun:0 frame:0

        TX packets:129 errors:0 dropped:0 overrun:0 carriers:0

        collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

        RX bytes:10280 (10.0 Kb)  TX bytes:10280 (10.0 Kb) 

```

i tried doing the following:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

Device Drivers  --->

  Network device support  --->

      Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

      [*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

      [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

      <*>   VIA Rhine support

```

reboot, still no network.

then i tried doing the following:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

Device Drivers  --->

  Network device support  --->

      Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

      [*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

      [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

      <M>   VIA Rhine support

# lspci | grep Ethernet

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev7c)

# lsmod | grep rhine

via_rhine         22152   0

mii                   7168    1  via_rhine

# echo via_rhine >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 

```

reboot, unfortunately still no luck.  :Sad: 

----------

## JC99

Can you post your /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## madkris

/etc/conf.d/net

```
routes_eth0=( "default via 10.10.31.254" )

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0=""

```

----------

## psomas

what does lsmod give?...

is the module loaded?...

----------

## madkris

 *psomas wrote:*   

> what does lsmod give?...
> 
> is the module loaded?...

 

a bunch of modules,one of them,the via_rhine is what i believe the module that i need.

```
# lsmod | grep rhine

via_rhine         22152   0

mii                   7168    1  via_rhine 
```

----------

## psomas

if you get ip from dhcp,and you don't have any other network cards, you could try commenting out everything in conf.d/net...

----------

## madkris

 *psomas wrote:*   

> if you get ip from dhcp,and you don't have any other network cards, you could try commenting out everything in conf.d/net...

 

here's the result

```
* Starting eth0

*  Caching service dependecies

*  Starting up eth0 

*     Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

*     Bringing up eth0

*     dhcp

*     network interface eth0 does not exist

*     Please verify hardware or kernel modules (driver) 
```

----------

## D4rk

If you realy don't have other network cards, then you card is maped to eth1 not eth0, 

just change eth0 to eth1 in /etc/conf.d/net .

----------

## madkris

eureka! works now.. thanks a bunch.  :Very Happy: 

----------

